# 247.88255 Transmission Replace?



## WRS (Dec 1, 2018)

I may need to put a new transmission in my Craftsman 247.88255. It's got new belts and the cable tension looks OK. Anything else it might be?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Its fairly easy to replace, the hard part is coughing up the $$$ for the part....I have replaced a few of them and best price I can find is on EBay for $130 W/free shipping. I pasted the link to it...Good luck.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-MTD-91...801007&hash=item1ed2978d86:g:kgYAAOSwEzxYd4~E


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If it doesn't move and the belt is tight, it's the transmission. You can turn the pulley and if the axle does not turn, it's the transmission. Real easy job to replace, about 30 minutes.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

GAR said:


> Its fairly easy to replace, the hard part is coughing up the $$$ for the part....I have replaced a few of them and best price I can find is on EBay for $130 W/free shipping. I pasted the link to it...Good luck.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-MTD-91...801007&hash=item1ed2978d86:g:kgYAAOSwEzxYd4~E


most be weak? he already sold 139 of them


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

This is another of those "better idea" that aren't IMO. They used to use a Tecumseh gear transmission in years past and thing was built like a tank. Don't know about these new plastic case units.


----------

